# Why did Pippin take the Palantir?



## BalrogRingDestroyer (Sep 1, 2018)

At first, I thought it was because of his infamous curiosity (like throwing a stone down that well), but I just read it and it said that something was almost compelling him to go get it. Was he hoodwinked by Sauron merely by touching the thing the first time or was it just his own imagination that he was compelled to get it that second time when he took it from Gandalf?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 1, 2018)

Just plain curiosity from Pippin, I thought. Or at least, there's no indication for something more compelling.

Here's what Gandalf said to Pippin afterwards; nothing is suggested there, to assume anything else as Pippin's motivation:

_I wish I had known all this before,’ said Pippin. ‘I had no notion of what I was doing.’
‘Oh yes, you had,’ said Gandalf. ‘You knew you were behaving wrongly and foolishly; and you told yourself so, though you did not listen. I did not tell you all this before, because it is only by musing on all that has happened that I have at last understood, even as we ride together. But if I had spoken sooner, it would not have lessened your desire, or made it easier to resist. On the contrary! No, the burned hand teaches best. After that advice about fire goes to the heart.’_​


----------



## BalrogRingDestroyer (Sep 1, 2018)

Merroe said:


> Just plain curiosity from Pippin, I thought. Or at least, there's no indication for something more compelling.
> 
> Here's what Gandalf said to Pippin afterwards; nothing is suggested there, to assume anything else as Pippin's motivation:
> 
> ...



Not quite true:

Gandalf: The evil fit may come on him again. For alas! he has handled it and looked in it, as should never have happened. He ought never to have touched it in Isengard, and there I should have been quicker.


And later...


Aragorn (to Merry): If you had been the first to lift the Orthanc-stone, and not he, how would it be now? You might have done worse.


And way earlier...

Driven by some impulse that he did not understand, Pippin walked softly to where Gandalf lay.


From other parts of the text, I think Pippin did quickly glance at it after Wormtongue threw it. He may have just been trying to save it, but he still looked at it and saw something red in it, likely the eye of Sauron. 


The actions of Pippin seem too similar to Frodo's many urges to put on the Ring, particularly when Nazgul were near. The actions of Pippin seem to bold for his normal self. Taking it from Gandalf and replacing it with a stone.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 2, 2018)

These are excellent points, BalrogRingDestroyer, thank you for that.

Pippin had no occasion to look at the palantir (or better said: inside the palantir); the scenario of some bad, immediate influence on him therefore looked a bit far-feched to me. Here is that bit of text:

_As it bounded away towards a pool Pippin ran after it and picked it up.

‘Here, my lad, I’ll take that! I did not ask you to handle it,’ he cried, turning sharply and seeing Pippin coming up the steps, slowly, as if he were bearing a great weight. He went down to meet him and hastily took the dark globe from the hobbit, wrapping it in the folds of his cloak._​
I must admit having had similar thoughts before, just like you, when reading that part. Some of the text feels somehow suggestive. And indeed, Pippin must at least have seen the glow coming out of it:

_it rolled on down the steps, a globe of crystal, dark, but glowing with a heart of fire._​
... but maybe that is what made him so curious.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 2, 2018)

I think it is a combination of factors.

First, the well-established inquisitiveness of that "fool of a Took"; the Tooks were, after all, considered more daring and "adventure-minded" than the general run of Hobbits. Recall how, in _The Hobbit,_ Bilbo continuously experiences a struggle between his Took and Baggins sides.

Second, the Stone seems to have a natural attraction. As Gandalf admits to Pippin:

_'And how it draws one to itself! Have I not felt it? Even now my heart desires to test my will upon it. . .'
_
Of course, he is thinking specifically of trying to wrest it from Sauron's control, but appears to be affirming that there is an attraction innate to the Stone, something beyond the will, or even existence, of Sauron. One might, in fact, generalize a fascination with ancient, and especially "magical" artifacts in Middle Earth; who would turn down an opportunity to get a glimpse at a Silmaril, say?

BTW, given Pippin's speech about what happened when "_he_ came", I seriously doubt the "heart of fire" he saw when he first picked it up was the Eye; one such sight would have been enough!


----------

